# 06 ice fishing pictures!!!!!



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's a couple from last year's abbreviated season. The first two are from an awesome day of fishing with Cherokee and GVSUKUSH at Reeds Lake on 3-4-06. The third is of the best icefishing financial investment I've ever made, my Marcum LX3. I bought it from Cabelas for around $275 minus a battery and the ice pack, but a gutted out, old tackle box housed it very well and I absolutely love the thing!

























I can't tell you how many people have looked at me like the villiage idiot when I tell them I'm ready for ice!! BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!

Sid


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> I was hoping to get some pics like this,, except with more ice and without my neighbors' "eye-sore/garage". (she is a hot single mom though)


maybe you should have 2 seats in that shanty instead of one  :lol:


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Here are a couple of ice fishing photos. I actually had one of my ice fishing rods out in the canoe last weekend. Worked out nice and good practice for the upcoming ice fishing season. No problems finding ice last season, just had to drive about 45mins instead of my normal 10 minutes to the bay. 
This was from one of the trips where my 3 year old at the time was teaching my wife how to catch fish through the ice.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

here was my highlight for the year! Both on the same day and a few others the day after that... but no pictures of them


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

unusual

sorry the photo doesn't appear. Still trying to figure this out. Read the stickys at the Photo site. Still not there. Maybe next time.

is this the one?


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Here's a few from Fletcher's:

Here's Blue with his "Beer Fish"












Some of the perch we caught that day:












Some nice panfish caught on a Lake in Ogemaw Co.












Nice Crappie caught outta the Lake my cabin is on:


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

came up on a minnow in 13 fow


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

thats funny that you put that pic up because my frend once caught a craw dad ice fishing and we all said you will never do that again and he did it the next day again:lol: 



Chawazz said:


> came up on a minnow in 13 fow


----------

